# Hss articulating chute



## John445 (May 28, 2017)

I’m thinking of modifying my single articulating chute on my hss724 to the dual articulating. Does anyone have any experience with both and tell me the pros and cons. I’m not sure if it’s worth the effort. Thanks


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Zero cons.

Greater control, more accurate placement, personally I think it was good for a couple more feet of throwing distance...looks cool... 

What I ordered. Be sure to order the new updated chute.


----------



## John445 (May 28, 2017)

It looks like the dual articulating chute would create less resistance for the snow passing through, so the increased throw distance makes sense. Thank you for the feedback.


----------



## Aviator (Nov 17, 2018)

*Thanks*

drmerdp,

Thanks for all the information you unselfishly share. 

I replaced my 35 year old underpowered HS50 with a new HSS928ATD which has yet to see snow. Parts for an articulated chute are inbound. Your parts list was very helpful. Auger housing alignment done. Front shoes installed and everything adjusted on a flat concrete garage floor. Pre break-in tests with the choke suggest a re-jet likely not needed after break-in at 7800' above sea level. FYI my dealer refuses to install the high altitude kit unless you experience over-rich symptoms. Smart. I will not be running lean, but may not need to swap jets. 

The HS50 clogged mercilessly in spring slush. Waiting to see how my new 928 handles slush with an old style chute but much tighter impeller gap tolerances. Twice the HP and torque have got to help. Not a fan of the side spray issues reported with the new clog-resistant Honda chute. My driveway requires a lot of 90 degree right discharge. Your chute modification solution seems to be the best compromise out there. That is the way I am inclined to go if needed. I'd rather not add protective wings to the redesigned Honda chute to counter side spray. 

If the HS50 had a decent 7 hp motor I might have kept it. Stone reliable and simple systems to service. In its prime it crept thru handlebar deep powder and kept on turning. Nothing but a v-belt, an auger cable, skid shoes, plugs and oil over 35 years, and it still starts first pull. 

Here's hoping the 928 is just half as reliable with all the advanced systems onboard. 

Thanks again for sharing so much of your information. You have been a great help getting my new machine in top shape for it's first real outing. I will let you know how it handles.

Aviator


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Aviator

.


----------



## dadnjesse (Nov 24, 2015)

Aviator said:


> drmerdp,
> 
> My driveway requires a lot of 90 degree right discharge. Your chute modification solution seems to be the best compromise out there. That is the way I am inclined to go if needed. I'd rather not add protective wings to the redesigned Honda chute to counter side spray.
> Aviator


my driveway requires all 90 degree blowing, Iv'e used it three times now with the new chute. I didn't even notice the spray until I read the thread


----------



## blue dragon (Mar 11, 2019)

drmerdp said:


> Zero cons.
> 
> Greater control, more accurate placement, personally I think it was good for a couple more feet of throwing distance...looks cool...
> 
> What I ordered. Be sure to order the new updated chute.


Would you mind rehosting these? I want to attempt the same thing., but I can't see the pictures.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Hmmm, They looked properly hosted to me. Anyone else having trouble seeing the images?


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

No trouble, looks good to me.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

All is fine, in fact I see the full images in the inquiry by @blue dragon.


----------



## blue dragon (Mar 11, 2019)

Thanks, I can see them just fine at home, maybe the proxy at work was blocking them


----------



## Tee (Nov 14, 2019)

drmerdp said:


> Zero cons.
> 
> Greater control, more accurate placement, personally I think it was good for a couple more feet of throwing distance...looks cool...
> 
> What I ordered. Be sure to order the new updated chute.


Long time lurker. First post🥴. I know this is an old thread but I 1st wanted to thank @drmerdp for the parts list, made it super easy to get all the parts ordered. And 2nd have a question. 
The newest part number for the Chute is 76310-V45-C31ZA and not the 76310-V45-C30ZA in this post/picture. Does anyone know what the changes might be to the new/newest Chute are?
I am hoping they are net positive changes?


----------



## maxcbrdriver (Apr 13, 2020)

I just upgraded my hss724. The the updated chute has the collar height lowered to reduce clogging issues.


----------

